
Block domains/hosts from appearing in your Google search results - varbhat
https://github.com/wildskyf/personal-blocklist
======
varbhat
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/personal-
bloc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/personal-blocklist/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/personal-
blocklist...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/personal-blocklistnot-
by/cbbbhelcpfjhdcncigdlkabmjbgokmpg)

